

Co-founder - rositsazaimova
https://complementors.com/?src=ycomb

======
rositsazaimova
We invite you to SIGN UP for the BETA! Complementors.com is an open peer-to-
peer mentoring platform with smart matching technology which provides mentors
and mentees alike with the perfect match to grow or transmit their skills in
the most efficient way. With complementors, everyone can be a mentor and a
mentee at the same time because everyone has something to share and learn from
others

